# waterfall



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Stunning composition  a really good photo there, just a long enough exposure to show the effect of the water flowing, well done 

Never been very good with water effect photos myself but i like this one very much


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

oliesminis said:


> Stunning composition  a really good photo there, just a long enough exposure to show the effect of the water flowing, well done
> 
> Never been very good with water effect photos myself but i like this one very much


all you need is some sharp glass and a slow shutter. though i try not to do it so long that it all turns white.

thanks much


----------



## thomaservine (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice picture i appreciate your endeavor because you have been chosen the platform of Fish Forum for sharing this picture.


----------

